# ABT'S ahead of time



## garyt (May 8, 2010)

Does it hurt to prep ABT'S the day before, got company for a few days and a lot going on, can I make them this afternoon and put them on in the AM, I guess I am asking will the peppers get crappy and wilted. usually I prep them right before cooking. Thanks.


----------



## rbranstner (May 8, 2010)

I would think they would be fine. Maybe not the same as if you make them right before but they will still be awesome.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 8, 2010)

I make them the day b4 alot.Have had no issues with it...Happy smokes


----------



## stubborn (Jun 7, 2010)

If doing a day ahead, how are you reheating them?  I take Q to work for the crew every so often, and just heat stuff in crock pots.  Would this work for ABTs too?


----------



## hookup (Jun 8, 2010)

I heat ABT's at work in the toaster over.  Use aluminum foil and bend up the four sides for a home-made pan at 350 for 10 minutes.  No complaints from those at work except "Man, these are hot!".


----------



## thestealth (Jun 9, 2010)

I think he's talking about prepping them (stuffing and wrapping) then cooking them the next day.  I've prepped  them the day before a smoke then smoked them as normal.  They were fine and dandy with no appreciable difference.


----------

